
The most secure biolabs routinely make errors that could cause a pandemic (2019) - apsec112
https://dominiccummings.com/2019/03/04/the-most-secure-bio-labs-routinely-make-errors-that-could-cause-a-global-pandemic-are-about-to-re-start-experiments-on-pathogens-engineered-to-make-them-mammalian-airborne-transmissible/
======
ourcat
Worth pointing out that it was discovered that this blog entry was edited
during the Covid-19 pandemic, between April 8th - 15th, 2020. Prior to this,
his blog had made no mention of coronaviruses.

[https://fullfact.org/health/cummings-blog-
coronavirus/](https://fullfact.org/health/cummings-blog-coronavirus/)

